# Canned Wieners?



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Anybody ever try it? From research I got a couple a idears I wanna try out next month. Would be a inexpensive addition ta the stocks eh? Figure on pressure cannin em in pints.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Have you thought about making homemade baked beans and putting chopped up hot dogs in it to can them?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

That be one a the ways I had found an yup, were gonna make some a them to.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

PamsPride said:


> Have you thought about making homemade baked beans and putting chopped up hot dogs in it to can them?


Do you have a good recipe you would like to share? 
I've been hounding my chef brother for over a year to send my one and I'm still waiting. I have 4-5lbs of dried beans from the garden I want to turn into baked beans and can.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Pam. I moved it to the recipe section.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

If I was going to can hot dogs I would start with the very best, firm hot dogs I could afford, which would be Kogel's Viennas. I love them wienies! And their firm texture would hold up well in a pressure cooker.
I'm afraid that my baked beans are a slap/dash throw stuff in the pot kinda deal. Will a few points help?
Start with a pound of bacon, cut slices in one inch portions and fry up, take the grease out and put aside. With about maybe a good heaping tablespoon of the grease in the pan, saute some onions, bell pepper, a bit of carrot all diced small in the grease with maybe some nice garlic minced. Now I do soak my beans overnight and then cook in simmering water till they are almost done-no salt just water(this is done in a separate pot than the bacon pan.) If you put salt in the water it tends to toughen the bean skins, and if you boil the beans in the water the beans will break/burst open.
When the beans are almost done I put them in my big dutch oven(drained of course) along with the sauteed veggies and bacon bits then in the empty fry pan that has the browned stuff stuck on the bottom from the bacon and veggies I "deglaze" the pan by pouring about 1 bottle of good Guinness beer in there to get all the yummy bits. Then it goes in the DO along with some brown sugar, a bit of molasses, some tomato soup/or ketchup. I will sometimes add a bit of liquid smoke to them or even some premade BBQ sauce or I have even been know to sneak some Jack D in there too. Salt and pepper to taste or even some hot sauce to pump it up a bit... Then it just bakes with the cover on for about 1 to 4 hours depending on the temp of the oven.. or you just have to start eating them!
Oh and if it looks like the beans are getting too dry just put a bit of water in there and stir it in, and check for it being done every so often... My MIL would put about the same stuff in but with browned sausage and cook it in the crock pot.


----------

